# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Has anyone heard of micheal raduga?

## moongrass

I just started reading a free e-book called Lucid dreaming, a practical guidebook by micheal raduga and it seems interesting just wondering if I could trust what I'm reading, I can't find much info on him.

----------


## Hukif

I heard of him once on MM chat, someone there read his book I think and said it was quite good, but you would need to have a basic concept of LDing to understand it or something.

----------


## mcwillis

> I just started reading a free e-book called Lucid dreaming, a practical guidebook by micheal raduga and it seems interesting just wondering if I could trust what I'm reading, I can't find much info on him.



I received an email from him yesterday.  He is a very kind man and you can trust everything he says.  You can read my review of his book here http://www.dreamviews.com/f79/how-ha...t-wild-106427/

----------


## mcwillis

> I heard of him once on MM chat, someone there read his book I think and said it was quite good, but you would need to have a basic concept of LDing to understand it or something.



Not true, the book is written not only for those with experience but for people completely new to lucid dreaming.

----------


## moongrass

This is a very good book so far. Lots of stuff I'v never read elsewhere. I do think though, If I new nothing about LDing I would be a bit confused but I'm not really knocking it just saying.

----------


## mcwillis

> This is a very good book so far. Lots of stuff I'v never read elsewhere. I do think though, If I new nothing about LDing I would be a bit confused but I'm not really knocking it just saying.



I've changed my mind in one sense.  I have read the workbook that accompanies the book that you are reading now and as it's open source I will quote the workbook:

"It resembles more of a physics textbook than a personal development course. Its one shortcoming is that it is difficult to read if you are not already up to speed, a gap filled in by the book that you are holding in your hands. It's a symbiosis of interesting explanatory text and material from that textbook." - Michael Raduga

The workbook is easier to read but he often encourages us throughout the workbook to go back and read the textbook for further clarification and understanding.  Having said that, if the textbook was my first book on lucid dreaming I would have read it carefully more than once despite the textbook saying that one doesn't need any prior understanding of the concept of lucid dreaming.

----------


## moongrass

how big is the text book? Are you saying its worth it to read or not?

----------


## mcwillis

Text Book:    227 pages
Work Book:   215 pages

They are both open source from his website and in my opinion phenomenal because of the speed and ease one can learn to have WILD's in under a minute in most cases during the first week of practice.  And before anyone says thay are DEILD's he gives instructions on how to do this from fully waking consciousness.

----------


## moongrass

so are they different information and worth reading both? I was expecting a large difference in size.

----------


## mcwillis

Read them and you will find out.  Worth the effort!

----------


## moongrass

ok, thankyou. I will. I tried his method for the first time last night, well this morning, and it feels very promising. I was "listening in" and than looked and saw flashing, eventually I tried to roll and I could feel one side of me lifting up, it was close. I really think it would of worked if I didn't sneeze....

----------


## mcwillis

Fantastic, and on your first attempt.  It's easy once you know how!  Personally I'm not interested in having OBE's, I just want to have lucid dreams.

----------


## moongrass

Yeah that's mostly how I feel too. Any suggestions? I always get to the flashing, using any method for WILDing but have trouble going on from there.

----------


## vmenge

uh... forgive me if I'm wrong, I'm not really sure, but aren't OBEs Lucid Dreams where you see your body laying down and just float around?

----------


## moongrass

yes, it is a LD where you don't have a body or you ARE an object. Some people think it is more than a dream though.

----------


## LawPaw

With Raduga its all a "Phase State" as he has no mystic beliefs on the subject.

I found his techniques to be the most successful.  To be honest, coming here and trying other stuff has only set me back.

I find that his "straining the brain" quickly puts me into SP when I wake up after a sleep cycle(s), but often it gets me too excited where I am too aware to enter a dream state.  Partly because my body begins to tense once I feel the strange sensations of entering the dream state.  

Any suggestions on how to stay calm and relaxed during the awesomeness of transitioning from SP to a phase state?

----------


## vmenge

> Any suggestions on how to stay calm and relaxed during the awesomeness of transitioning from SP to a phase state?



Try not to think about it (which is kind of hard/impossible). Or just keep trying over and over again untill it feels old enough not to get you too excited  :smiley:

----------


## javier__cantu

Where can I download the book and the work book?

----------


## MikeMk

> Where can I download the book and the work book?



On his site Free ebooks on Out-of-Body Experience (OBE)

----------


## miggsy

Hi All,
Tried one of these methods last night ,attempting to have a lucid dream.I had 2 lucid dreams and thats even after going to the toilet after waking up which is unusal for me.I didnt open my eyes which actually helped me fall back to sleep rather quickly,even with walking to the bathroom.I'm going to try again tonight to mae sure it wasn't a fluke.

----------


## miggsy

Tried to find the workbook for this but couldnt.Anyone have a link i can download it from.
thanks in advance

----------


## mcwillis

Here is the link for the textbook and workbook and also a thread discussing Mr. Radiga's method.

Textbook & Workbook

http://www.dreamviews.com/f79/how-ha...t-wild-106427/

----------


## miggsy

thanks mcwillis

----------


## mcwillis

> thanks mcwillis



You are very welcome miggsy  :smiley:

----------

